# Orchid Inn flask list



## ehanes7612 (Mar 3, 2015)

Anyone have a new flask list from Sam?..i tried emailing last week but no response


----------



## Justin (Mar 3, 2015)

dang you got my hopes up with the title of your post!


----------



## Cat (Mar 3, 2015)

I got a reply from him but the list is not ready yet.

Hi Monique,

I am working on the new flask list right now. It should be ready next week. And I will also have new plant list too. I will email out everyone in Canada, hopely by the end of next week.

Sam


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 3, 2015)

Sam advised me last week it would be available 'soon'.

No specific date was mentioned.

He did indicate he might have some phrag flasks contrary to the current web posting.


----------



## AdamD (Mar 3, 2015)

Aw got my hopes up too. Something to look forward to. I check the page every day to check for updates... Yea. Addicted. Accepted it. 

I'm really hoping for roth 'Raptor' to show up again in a sib cross...


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 4, 2015)

AdamD said:


> I'm really hoping for roth 'Raptor' to show up again in a sib cross...



Sam sold flasks with Raptor but probably deflasked some to sell plants later.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2015)

Sam had a ton of flasks at the GLOS show last weekend. Maybe he's waiting to see what he sells before posting a list?


----------



## Cat (Mar 5, 2015)

I hope I don't miss out on a Raptor flask. I already have 7 flask ordered and one is Paph. rothschildianum x sib ('Giant Wings' GM/WOC x 'X-Hot' SSM/JOGA).


----------



## paphioland (Mar 5, 2015)

Raptor is not the best TON roth. It is not even the second best TON roth.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 5, 2015)

paphioland said:


> Raptor is not the best TON roth. It is not even the second best TON roth.



What is/are the best, in your opinion?


----------



## paphioland (Mar 5, 2015)

Tarantula is significantly better. So is tokyo fantasy. They are similar. Tarantula has a 7.5 cm dorsal, 39cm ns and 2.3cm petal width. It has a fully saturated rich Dark reddish pouch. It has a very clear backround with clear thick dark striping. Perfect shape. Tokyo fantasy is similar but smaller.

Machan goes as far as to say tarantula is the best paph he's ever flowered.


----------



## paphioland (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't want to bash raptor because it is really nice. Just those two are better. Tarantula is much better. I think titanic might be a little better or comparable.


----------



## paphioland (Mar 5, 2015)

I think you can group
1. Tarantula 
2. Tokyo fantasy
3.raptor, titanic, perfection - these are really close. Matter of taste which strengths you appreciate more
4. Giant wings, CANADIAN club


----------



## paphioland (Mar 5, 2015)

I believe I am hijacking this thread. We can start a new ton roth thread?


----------



## Justin (Mar 6, 2015)

paphioland said:


> I believe I am hijacking this thread. We can start a new ton roth thread?



i think that's a great idea.


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 6, 2015)

In my opinion, Perfection is a good roth., similar to Titanic, but IN PICTURE (I didn't see it really of course) and comparing ONE flower, Raptor is clearly better in color and maybe size too.

The problem is there's no Raptor picture in full bloom. Or I didn't find it.

About Tarantula and Tokyo Fantasy, I agree. Probably the best roths in the world.


----------



## cattmad (Mar 6, 2015)

so many fantastic roths came out of the val x MM grex, including dark star which was over 34cms

I know this will cause discussion, but the thing I don't like about tarantula is the downswept petals, Tokyo fantasy and perfection have much better petal carry

Having said that I bought a flask of each of the tarantula crosses offered by Machan last year.


----------



## Justin (Mar 6, 2015)

Fabrice said:


> In my opinion, Perfection is a good roth., similar to Titanic, but IN PICTURE (I didn't see it really of course) and comparing ONE flower, Raptor is clearly better in color and maybe size too.
> 
> The problem is there's no Raptor picture in full bloom. Or I didn't find it.
> 
> About Tarantula and Tokyo Fantasy, I agree. Probably the best roths in the world.



i have a picture of Raptor i can email you if you pm me your address. it is a close up of one or two flowers not the entire spike. there was a small picture in one of TON's division lists a while back as well.

i own a division of Canadian Club I got from Lien a few years ago but mine hasn't flowered yet. it might still be a while since i think the main growth is going to die back without flowering. we'll see. it does have 3 new growths though.


----------



## paphioland (Mar 6, 2015)

cattmad said:


> so many fantastic roths came out of the val x MM grex, including dark star which was over 34cms
> 
> I know this will cause discussion, but the thing I don't like about tarantula is the downswept petals, Tokyo fantasy and perfection have much better petal carry
> 
> Having said that I bought a flask of each of the tarantula crosses offered by Machan last year.



I prefer a slight down swept petal. It gives a little bit of a shoulder look to the flower. The NS is still huge even with it 39cm. I think tarantula is the best roth I know of. I have a whole bunch of flasks as well. I plan on making my own crosses with tarantula hopefully in the next year.


----------



## paphioland (Mar 6, 2015)

cattmad said:


> so many fantastic roths came out of the val x MM grex, including dark star which was over 34cms
> 
> I know this will cause discussion, but the thing I don't like about tarantula is the downswept petals, Tokyo fantasy and perfection have much better petal carry
> 
> Having said that I bought a flask of each of the tarantula crosses offered by Machan last year.



FYI every roth we have talked about has come from the two crossings of MMxVal. val x mm was only made once by TON. Coincidence? More of the first cross? Who knows.


----------



## paphioland (Mar 6, 2015)

Justin said:


> i have a picture of Raptor i can email you if you pm me your address. it is a close up of one or two flowers not the entire spike. there was a small picture in one of TON's division lists a while back as well.
> 
> i own a division of Canadian Club I got from Lien a few years ago but mine hasn't flowered yet. it might still be a while since i think the main growth is going to die back without flowering. we'll see. it does have 3 new growths though.



I have a larger award pic of raptor somewhere that Machan sent me.


----------



## paphioland (Mar 6, 2015)

Fabrice said:


> In my opinion, Perfection is a good roth., similar to Titanic, but IN PICTURE (I didn't see it really of course) and comparing ONE flower, Raptor is clearly better in color and maybe size too.
> 
> The problem is there's no Raptor picture in full bloom. Or I didn't find it.
> 
> About Tarantula and Tokyo Fantasy, I agree. Probably the best roths in the world.



Like I said I think those three are preference. I really like the shape of titanic.
I def agree that Tarantula and TF are in another class. Here in the states people go crazy over Raptor. I own the clone. It is really nice but I think it has been marketed here as the best roth and it is not.


----------



## paphioland (Mar 6, 2015)

Can a moderator move these posts to another thread labelled Tokyo Orchid Nursery Roths??? Thanks


----------



## paphioland (Mar 6, 2015)

Fabrice said:


> In my opinion, Perfection is a good roth., similar to Titanic, but IN PICTURE (I didn't see it really of course) and comparing ONE flower, Raptor is clearly better in color and maybe size too.
> 
> The problem is there's no Raptor picture in full bloom. Or I didn't find it.
> 
> About Tarantula and Tokyo Fantasy, I agree. Probably the best roths in the world.



The thing is I have been going to the OZ for long time now. There have been so many amazing roths that have come out of there but they get sold. Terry didnt really keep many divisions. He always focused on the next generation which I think is the right approach for quality. Eventually that way wins. Machan is a great marketer. He doesnt have the space of the OZ. He keeps divisions of all his really nice clones and sells divisions. He also has moved on in generation but does a little more line breeding. I think in the long run the OZ way wins. You get lots of diversity. Bloom out a large number and keep moving forward while adding diversity. Who knows. They both have amazing roths. Ive seen some amazing ones from the OZ that have been sold off. I really like the new generation from the OZ very thick petals on average and nice synsepals.


----------



## Justin (Mar 6, 2015)

It's being proven in the clones John has been posting, there is a lot of nice diversity in them although they all have the great dorsal and petals...

i'm very eager to see the Perfection and CC crosses that Sam put out about 8 years ago. I am growing out several flasks but mine are still another 3 years for the first ones to flower.

Has TON flowered F2 MM x Val yet?


----------



## paphioland (Mar 6, 2015)

Justin said:


> It's being proven in the clones John has been posting, there is a lot of nice diversity in them although they all have the great dorsal and petals...
> 
> i'm very eager to see the Perfection and CC crosses that Sam put out about 8 years ago. I am growing out several flasks but mine are still another 3 years for the first ones to flower.
> 
> Has TON flowered F2 MM x Val yet?



Yes. I've flowered a bunch as well. None have beat those clones though as far a I am aware.


----------



## paphioland (Mar 6, 2015)

I have some tarantula crosses in sheath that I'm excited about. I hope there is not regression toward the mean


----------



## Justin (Mar 6, 2015)

what about posting some pics of plants in the "top four" groups...(where possbile from photo owners--or maybe links)? i've seen them all but would be great for discussion and for those who haven't seen.


----------



## cattmad (Mar 6, 2015)

Justin said:


> i have a picture of Raptor i can email you if you pm me your address. it is a close up of one or two flowers not the entire spike. there was a small picture in one of TON's division lists a while back as well.
> 
> i own a division of Canadian Club I got from Lien a few years ago but mine hasn't flowered yet. it might still be a while since i think the main growth is going to die back without flowering. we'll see. it does have 3 new growths though.



dont under-estimate CC either, Machan told me at JPG last year he flowered it with 35cm NS and 6.8DS and has stopped selling divisions


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 8, 2015)

Where do you think the Taiwanese and Europeans are in this 'race'? Are they breeding for different qualities; colour, flower number etc or just falling behind? Thanks


----------



## Justin (Mar 8, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> Where do you think the Taiwanese and Europeans are in this 'race'? Are they breeding for different qualities; colour, flower number etc or just falling behind? Thanks



Probably not even in the conversation. i have seen pictures of some very nice roths bred inside of Taiwan by folks like Mr. Iweyshen. I would love to get some of his breeding or divisions.

However, speaking from my perspective the roths I've seen in person and in photos that make it to the United States from various other sources like those wholesaled through Hawaii pretty much flower out either not true to the parents on the label or just poor quality flowers. The couple good ones (I have seen one or maybe two posted here that got awarded) are good but still not in the top level of the TON roths.


----------



## paworsport (Mar 8, 2015)

paphioland said:


> I have some tarantula crosses in sheath that I'm excited about. I hope there is not regression toward the mean



Hi Paphioland

Do you have the Tarentula x Perfection from TON in sheet ? i have this cross too.

My best


----------



## paphioland (Mar 8, 2015)

paworsport said:


> Hi Paphioland
> 
> Do you have the Tarentula x Perfection from TON in sheet ? i have this cross too.
> 
> My best



Yes I have this one and a few other Tarantula crosses in sheath. The one that I have that is not in sheath is Rex x Tarantula. I wish Tarantula itself would go into sheath.


----------



## paworsport (Mar 8, 2015)

paphioland said:


> Yes I have this one and a few other Tarantula crosses in sheath. The one that I have that is not in sheath is Rex x Tarantula. I wish Tarantula itself would go into sheath.



Nice news hope to see pics on the forum soon!


----------



## Cat (Mar 9, 2015)

New flask list from Sam is now available


----------



## AdamD (Mar 10, 2015)

Anyone care to post it so Sam doesn't get inundated with emails?


----------



## orchideya (Mar 10, 2015)

AdamD said:


> Anyone care to post it so Sam doesn't get inundated with emails?


I could not attach it because of the file size, so I published it on the web.
You can grab it here:

http://www.orchideya.ca/OI Flask List Spring 15-03.OS.rtf

Let me know if you want the plants, divisions or SVO catasetums lists, they were in the email too.


----------



## Justin (Mar 10, 2015)

orchideya said:


> I could not attach it because of the file size, so I published it on the web.
> You can grab it here:
> 
> http://www.orchideya.ca/OI Flask List Spring 15-03.OS.rtf
> ...



yes please on plants and div.


----------



## orchideya (Mar 10, 2015)

Justin said:


> yes please on plants and div.



Here they are:

2015 Winter SVO Catasetum List

OI Catalog 2015 Spring

OI Division Spring 2015

Hope the links work.


----------



## AdamD (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes, thanks everyone for sharing this information with us.


----------



## AdamD (Mar 10, 2015)

Soooo... Who's got a pic of Roth 'X-Hot'?


----------



## Justin (Mar 10, 2015)

orchideya said:


> Here they are:
> 
> 2015 Winter SVO Catasetum List
> 
> ...



thank you!!!


----------



## orchideya (Mar 11, 2015)

No problem.

Soooo, who is getting what?

I am getting just one flask from Sam this time (because already spent almost all my flasks allowance elsewhere ):
OIM0004	Paph. sanderianum x sib ('Golden Dragon' x 'Sam Tsui' AM/AQ/AOS)


----------



## AdamD (Mar 11, 2015)

The roths look good. I emailed Sam about 'X-Hot'. He said he didn't know much, besides it having over 33 cm NS and getting an SSM/JOGA 3-4 years ago, which means 88 points or higher. By today's roth standards (especially in Japan), I'd say that's pretty good. I was looking at 'Giant Wings' x 'X-Hot', but probably won't pull the trigger on that for a few months. By then it will be gone. Just like last year's 'Raptor' cross. 

I need to move my birthday to March...


----------



## Cat (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm getting these flask form Sam
- Paph. Prince Edward of York (sanderianum 'Lady in Red' x rothschildianum 'Leo' SM/JOGA)
- Paph. Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum 'Red Sea' x adductum var. anitum 'Ace' AM/AOS)
- Paph. stonei 'The Best' x Johanna Burkhart 'Strokes of Midnight' FCC/AOS
- Paph. Michael Koopowtiz (philippinense 'Super Long Twister' x sanderianum '90+')
- Paph. rothschildianum x sib ('Giant Wings' GM/WOC x 'X-Hot' SSM/JOGA)
- Paph. rothschildianum x sib ('New Horizon' FCC/AOS x 'Raptor' GM/JOGA)

The last of my allowance was used on some besseae flask


----------



## AdamD (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice allowance, and purchases!


----------



## cattmad (Mar 11, 2015)

http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/purewater_orchids/15207270.html

photo of X-hot


----------



## AdamD (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you! Not as good as I had hoped...


----------



## Justin (Mar 12, 2015)

it has good qualities for breeding though. the ventral sepal and petal width/color are good.


----------



## Paul (Mar 12, 2015)

I really like that 'X-Hot'!! :drool:


----------



## Cat (Mar 12, 2015)

Added this flask to my order Paph. rothschildianum x sib ('New Horizon' FCC/AOS x 'Raptor' GM/JOGA).


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 27, 2015)

hoping to get Wossner Black WIngs. I see a lot of brachy-multi breeding..I can only hope they are much easier to bloom


----------



## Justin (Mar 27, 2015)

i got the same roth x anitum when it was offered last year and the flask was fantastic.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 30, 2015)

I just checked and I already have that exact cross when it was called johanna burkhardt..glad i caught that before the order went out


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 22, 2015)

I settled on roth giant wings x x hot flask. Thinking of some other multi hybrid flasks. I grow under lights now, so these multis are loving it with the constant warmth ..JB x sand, and Yang ji Hawk, any suggestions


----------



## Heather (Apr 22, 2015)

ehanes7612 said:


> I settled on roth giant wings x x hot flask. Thinking of some other multi hybrid flasks. I grow under lights now, so these multis are loving it with the constant warmth ..JB x sand, and Yang ji Hawk, any suggestions



One of the roth. Giant Wings Jr. x X Hot flasks is going to be in week four of the auction as well.


----------



## AdamD (Apr 22, 2015)

I've been thinking about getting a roth flask (for the past few years...). If I was going to get a hybrid flask it'd be Hsinying Anita or stonei x JB. Same 3 species, different combos. I'm a sucker for all 3. Not digging the sanderianum hybrids lately, don't know why. If I was to get one though, it'd be JB x sandy. First world problems... 

Maybe I'll put a bid in for the donated flask. Sounds promising. Goes to a great cause


----------



## Justin (Apr 22, 2015)

wow tempting. ed my JB errrr WBW flask is growing like crazy...great hybrid vigor


----------

